# ALL READ PLEASE..NEVADA trappers need PT members assistance.



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I copied this directly from Trapperman.com

http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/5852805/NEVADA_TO_OUTLAW_TRAPPING#Post5852805

...Nevada trappers and furharvester need our help.

A pair of bills soon to be introduced into the Nevada legislature would eliminate trapping in the state. The bills, SB 364 and BS 365 will:

* Prohibit the use of traps on public lands (Nevada is about 86% public; the remainder is residential and metropolitan area);

* Require trappers to post signs in any area where they have traps set, whether on public or private land;

* Allow the public to tamper with, remove or disturb traps that are lawfully set if they deem it a matter of "public safety;"

* Require trap registration;

* Impose a 24 hour trap check requirement;

* Require the public disclosure of a trapper's personal information;

* Impose a sales tax on trappers and require every trapper to report the amount of any profit made in the state.
______________________________________________________

1. Go on the State Website and register your opinion on both of these bills. Here is the link: https://www.leg.state.nv.us/App/Opinions/79th2017/A/. 
Scroll down to SB364 and SB 365 and vote "Oppose". You don't have to be a resident of Nevada but it will ask you for an address so they know whose district you reside in. Legislators read these polls and test the political breeze before voting. If they see the antis have overwhelming support, they will go along with them. Then get your neighbors, family, friends, kids, spouse, etc. to go register their vote as well.

2. Contact the members of the Senate Natural Resources Committee (a 5 member committee). If this committee passes the bills (it only takes three of them to vote in favor), then the bills will go to the full Senate floor for a vote. You can reach every member of the committee at this email address: 
[email protected]

3. Show up at the hearing that will be held on both bills before the Senate Natural Resources Committee and voice your opposition. You usually get 2-3 minutes so its best to have something prepared in advance. The hearing will be in held in Carson City (remember Kit Carson, the trapper? Ya, we named our capital city after him), and video conferenced to Elko and Las Vegas. ITS A MUST THAT YOU ATTEND AND VOICE YOUR OPPOSITION. Don't wait for "the other guy" to do it. He's counting on you to be there.

4. If you are a Nevada resident, find out who your Senator and Assemblyman representatives are and write or call them to voice your opposition.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I filled out the form but it appears that only Nevada residents' opinions will matter.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

First I thank you Glen!

As for your comment about whether it would be considered. I believe since I have an opportunity to be taxed as a non-resident trapping licence my voice as a non-resident should be heard. See below.

[http://www.ndow.org/uploadedFiles/ndoworg/Content/Forms_and_Resources/non-resident-license-form.pdf] $192.00 29 Trapping License - All ages
___________________________________________________________________________________
As for comments.....mine were basic and all are welcome to copy them, or use them as a foundation for your own comment.

SB364 Fur-takers (trappers/hunters) work as a team with the Nevada State Games and Parks in controlling predators and fur-bearer population's. History has shown without this teamwork population's escalate then decline exponentially due to disease and an unbalanced echo system because of human encroachment. 
Fur-Takers (trappers/hunters) save ranchers and tax payers millions each year by controlling predators. Thus the state Ways and Means committee would require additional funding which would indeed require more funding to assist the states agriculture in protection from livestock losses.

SB365 To tax trappers is misguided and a waste of regulatory resources. Laws are already incorporated into the states and federal regulations for income.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Done and done. Thanks for the heads up Larry. Bleeding hearts from Colorado and California must be meeting in Nevada.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220 I thank you for participating. It is my hope we have more followers on PT.

Thanks to all... Larry


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

I let my voice be heard as well. Done x 2.

Hopefully they have decent legislators down that way that'll get it thrown out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did it... I have a nevada residence....at least for a few more days...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

For you Nevada people, the hearing on SB364 and SB 365, the two anti-trapping bills, will be held Tuesday April 4, probably at 1:00 pm. It will be videoconferenced to Vegas and Elko. PLEASE ATTEND THE MEETING. You don't necessarily have to say anything. If anything, you can just stand up and say, "I agree with what Joel or John said."

This will be do or die time. I hope by now you've all emailed and called the Senators on the Natural Resources Committee. Please attend this meeting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Done, but dont think mine will count either


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not law yet, but...

For 2 hours on April 4, the Senate Natural Resources Committee discussed legislation that would create more strict trapping laws in the state of Nevada. Senate Bill 364 would require outdoorsmen to identify their traps and register them. They will also need to check their traps every 24 hours, rather than the current law of checking traps every 96 hours. This bill will also require signs to posted on public lands where trapping is permitted. The bill could also require trapping permit cost to be increased; currently, trappers pay $42 for an annual trapping permit, and $5 per pelt to the Nevada Department of Wildlife.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

akiceman25 said:


> I let my voice be heard as well. Done x 2.
> 
> Hopefully they have decent legislators down that way that'll get it thrown out.


HAHAHAHA........I doubt the Governor will sign it, but it is Nevada. Instead of being the "Silver State" it should be the "Mob run" state.


----------

